# UKSF 2018 GP3 - Results



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Please find the link below for Sundays results in what was truly difficult conditions.

http://uksf.sea-angler.org/results/2018gp3.html


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Thanks for sharing Andy!!


----------

